# Boulder Creek Town Run Wood



## Cheyenne (Oct 14, 2003)

jrutkows said:


> Running at lunch today I noticed an 8" log spanning Boulder Creek half way between the high school and Broadway. It's about a foot up off the water. Creek has almost no water in it today but if the levels come up a few hundred CFS it could be dangerous.


I suspect that there will be a lot of future wood between Broadway and 30th. There are several large broken branches hung up in the canopy over the creek.


----------

